# Sommerzeit - Schnäppchenzeit



## Christine (17. Juli 2013)

Huhu Freunde der exotischen Pflanzen!

Im Sommer gibt es immer schicke Schnäppchen. 

So hat zum Beispiel der Palmenmann heftig den Rotstift angesetzt. Und bis 21.7 gibt es bei entsprechender Bestellung sogar noch 10 EUR oben drauf!

Und bei Werner gibt es im Juli 20% auf[DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/shop/seerosen-tropisch"] __ tropische Seerosen[/DLMURL]. Das sind die schicken blauen, die ihr im Normalfall im Winter aber nicht im Teich lassen könnt!
Und die Unterwasserpflanzen-Sonderaktion läuft auch noch.

Bei Aldi-Nord gibt es ab Montag, 22.7., Steingartenpflanzen für 1,49.


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sommerzeit - Schnäppchenzeit*

Neue Schnäppchen-Nachrichten: 

Bei Werner gibt es im August [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/shop/seerosen-winterhart"]20% auf winterharte Seerosen[/DLMURL]. 
Also die beste und letzte Gelegenheit, Ende August ist die Pflanzsaison für Seerosen nämlich vorbei.

Und auch beim Palmenmann gibt es noch das eine oder andere Schnäppchen.

Hat noch jemand einen  Tipp?


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sommerzeit - Schnäppchenzeit*

So zur Abwechslung mal etwas aus der Fischabteilung:

Die Fischfarm Schubert gibt ab heute Abend bis Dienstag, 20.08., 20 Uhr, 20% Rabatt auf alles im Online-Shop.

Jumbo-Koi sind sogar um 50% reduziert.

 Ebenfalls 20% gibt es noch bis Ende August auf [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/shop/seerosen-winterhart"]winterharte Seerosen[/DLMURL].


----------

